# World Tang Soo Do Association



## harold (Dec 17, 2008)

I recently began training with a 3rd degree black belt in W.T.S.D.A..I am really enjoying learning T.S.D. after years training in Modern Kenpo and Taekwondo. When I contacted the W.T.S.D.A. about ordering study materials to help me out with the Hyungs and one steps, they refused to sell to me because I am not studying at an established dojang. 
Any suggestions on how I might be able to find the materials I need?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2008)

What exactly do you need?


----------



## harold (Dec 17, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> What exactly do you need?


I would like to have the books and dvds showing the hyungs, one steps, and self defense techniques for the lower levels.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried to look at youtube?  There is tons of stuff located there for free.


----------



## DMcHenry (Dec 17, 2008)

I've seen the whole set at a local Half-Price book store.  I'm sure there are other places like that, maybe even ebay where you can check.


----------



## aarong (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you refering to the books by Jae Chul Shin. If so volume 1 to 4 are available from 

Hope this helps


----------



## harold (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks. I made my order tonight!


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Our school sells lower belt material (both books and DVD's) plus the Chil-Sung DVD.  However, we are not WTSDA; we are ATA/UTC.  Could be of help though?

Just in case you are interested:  http://rexerstangsoodokarateacademy.com/retail/index.html


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2008)

Half price books do have alot of materials from Martial Arts or atleast here where I live.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jan 1, 2009)

Lynne said:


> Our school sells lower belt material (both books and DVD's) plus the Chil-Sung DVD.  However, we are not WTSDA; we are ATA/UTC.  Could be of help though?
> 
> Just in case you are interested:  http://rexerstangsoodokarateacademy.com/retail/index.html



Hyungs are a little different, and WTSDA does not allow the hyungs to be practiced different than they teach (weird).

The Chil Sung are not part of the WTSDA curriculum, so they are of no use for him.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lynne, you spar in gold kit? Wow! I'm speechless lol!


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 2, 2009)

Im from a WTSDA background, the book by Kang Uk Lee is good for the forms although it doesnt have the first three.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm IT[SD]F, not WTSDA, but even so, I'd recommend http://internationaltangsoodofederation.com/supplies_materials.htm for information. I've never had the money to buy Master Kim's book (although if anyone wants to give me a late Christmas present ;D), but I've tried the videos, and they're pretty good.

As for the one-steps...not a clue. Don't know if they're the same between federations (my guess is not).

Tang Soo!

EDIT: Kang Uk Lee's book (which I DO have) is also very illustrative, so I echo Yossarian's recommendation.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jan 3, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> Im from a WTSDA background, the book by Kang Uk Lee is good for the forms although it doesnt have the first three.


 
It doesn't have them because the first 3 hyungs from WTSDA were created by WTSDA and the are used only by them (Sae Gae Hyung Il Bu, Sae Gae hyung E Bu and Sam Bu).

So, You won't see them anywhere else (and they are very easy as a matter of fact).


----------

